

World population to hit 11bn in 2100 – with 70% chance of continuous rise - trusche
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/sep/18/world-population-new-study-11bn-2100

======
tvhiggins
Yawn--- I'm pretty sure every continent besides Africa has a sub-replacement
fertility level currently.

